# Need Some Encouraging Words



## V-Bottom

As Marvin Zindler once said, "Its hell to be poor". We would like for U folks say a few words for us in this time of need. As we approach another winter, we may have to endure another cold one inside as well as outside.With only an electric heater now, (the gas heater went on the blink today..can't light..ignition I guess), we will stay as comfortable as possible. We can survive, but our grandson..which will be 2 on the 21st, will be coming back here for a while to live as his parents are out of state working till furthur notice. He's the one I am concerned about. We are trying to get a govt. grant to fix the ole place up.Papers are already submitted. We ask U to say a few words for us, prayers if U will, that this endeavor will be successful.In the mean time, hope the weather holds for the best. We had a local church organization fail us w/ the help they had to offer for senior citizens. Scam?? Don't know, but they are located in Sante Fe. Won't mention any names please. Winterization....no air, no heat, no insulation anywhere, see the dirt thru the floor in places!! Caulked some. Yes, bad windows too. Sorry, I am just rambling now. Just say a few words for us if U will. I haven't lost faith, just takes a lot of time and good weather is ending soon. Thanx and may He Bless You All.


----------



## bubbas kenner

prayer sent in Jesus name


----------



## BustinTops

I hate to be a hard @#$ .........but I hope your not typing this from your home.


----------



## catndahats

Lord, we lift this man and his family's name before you. We thank you Father that your word is true, and thank you that You never leave us nor forsake us. (Deuteronomy 31:16).  We encourage VBottom in his faith to stand and declare your promises over this situation and know that you hear the prayers of your people.

Speaking these scriptures aloud brings me comfort during trying times:

"Whatever you ask for in prayer, believe you have received it, and it will be yours." Mark 11:24

"Do not be anxious about anything, but in everything, by prayer and petition, with thanksgiving, present your requests to God." Phillipians 4:6

"God will meet all your needs according to his glorious riches in Christ Jesus." Phillipians 4:19

Psalm 91 is always good ....

May the Lord bless you, and keep you, and cause His face to shine upon you. May His angels have charge over you and your family throughout this time.


----------



## matagorda_castaway

BustinTops said:


> I hate to be a hard @#$ .........but I hope your not typing this from your home.


just thinkin the same thing.


----------



## V-Bottom

To clarify the PC thing, I PM'd both slammers and would like an apology posted. Anyone wanting to know details about the PC thing, please PM me and I will tell U. Prayers sent for these two slammers.


----------



## Reel Time

V-Bottom, we are working on a solution. Hang tight.
RT


----------



## Rusty S

V-Bottom where do you live SF/Hitchcock? Send me a PM with your address and phone # if you can, might know some people that could help you out with the heater and some fixup on the house, I commend you for looking out for the health and well-being of your grandson---it takes a big person to ask for help. Now for you two 25 year olds that think it is cute to question a man that is asking for help for a 2 year old, get a life, walk down this mans road and then bring your smart mouthed comments. What business is it of yours if he is in his house or not on a pc? Ya'll both owe an apology, I wish this thread was on TTMB it would get way more views that way, V-Bottom I am going to pm you my phone #---give me a call. rs


----------



## Reel Time

Rusty S said:


> V-Bottom where do you live SF/Hitchcock? Send me a PM with your address and phone # if you can, might know some people that could help you out with the heater and some fixup on the house, I commend you for looking out for the health and well-being of your grandson---it takes a big person to ask for help. Now for you two 25 year olds that think it is cute to question a man that is asking for help for a 2 year old, get a life, walk down this mans road and then bring your smart mouthed comments. What business is it of yours if he is in his house or not on a pc? Ya'll both owe an apology, I wish this thread was on TTMB it would get way more views that way, V-Bottom I am going to pm you my phone #---give me a call. rs


And there is the help. Rusty, you are an angel. Rusty, after you access the situation, could you post it up on TTMB so we can get the word out? Thanks again my good friend.
RT


----------



## donkeyman

yea im with you on that rusty s - i know we have a solution , I never have met v-bottom , but I am pretty sure i met his brother , who by far was one of the sharpest LEO in Harris County. I had the privlidge have him ride with me several times,and what a book of knowledge that man was .And as for the2 remarks ,that just goes to show that we have a few knuckle heads on here that just dont have any idea of what 2cool is all about .


----------



## swifty

Praying for you and your family V-Bottom.

swifty


----------



## BustinTops

If I offended you or anyone else on here......I'm sorry. But I was talking about internet service. I would think fixing the heater would be more priority than picking at the keyboard all day long. Just my .02. I was raised by a hard @#$, I guess it rubbed off all these years. h: :flag:


----------



## catndahats

...and I read the two guilt/condemnation smack downs too....

thought maybe I did not understand the comments regarding internet and being at home on the computer....and tried to let it go.

The guy was asking for "encouraging words" not a bunch of self righteous b-s because he has internet service....I won't pretend to know his situation nor yours and won't judge him (or you either).

V-bottom, I have been there too. I know it will turn around for you, as it has slowly done for me too.

If you have not been there, before you go running your own mouth on your own agenda, consider this: Things happen, life changes sometimes rather quickly. Sometimes your internet is the only line of communication you have left....no house phone, no cable tv, no cell phone....and if some money don't come in you won't have that much longer either. And a broken heater might only cost $200 to fix...but it might as well be $2 million if you only have $16 in the bank.

We're still praying for ya V-bottom


----------



## matagorda_castaway

did'nt mean to hurt your feelings...i was just HOPING you weren't typing this from home. whether or not your computer was purchased by you or for you, if it is at home, you are paying for internet service. idk, maybe MY thinking is a little screwed up!


----------



## V-Bottom

Thanx for all the above. I have said things I thought was right, but was wrong. been there. We are facing tough times, as the other guy said. I just asked for some "words of encouragement that this situation" and all the paperwork comes thru and soon. My hand is not out. Their are others in worse shape and I keep thinking that way. I accept ur apologies..God, Bless them...them meant no harm


----------



## monkeyman1

catndahats said:


> ...and I read the two guilt/condemnation smack downs too....
> 
> thought maybe I did not understand the comments regarding internet and being at home on the computer....and tried to let it go.
> 
> The guy was asking for "encouraging words" not a bunch of self righteous b-s because he has internet service....I won't pretend to know his situation nor yours and won't judge him (or you either).
> 
> V-bottom, I have been there too. I know it will turn around for you, as it has slowly done for me too.
> 
> If you have not been there, before you go running your own mouth on your own agenda, consider this: Things happen, life changes sometimes rather quickly. Sometimes your internet is the only line of communication you have left....no house phone, no cable tv, no cell phone....and if some money don't come in you won't have that much longer either. And a broken heater might only cost $200 to fix...but it might as well be $2 million if you only have $16 in the bank.
> 
> We're still praying for ya V-bottom


v-bottom, ignore the jackasses who don't think before they post. as was mentioned, the internet is the best tool one can have to get help in this situation (job, grant, whatever).

note to jackasses: don't make disparaging comments about someone you know next to nothing about.

hang in there v.


----------



## fishinguy

If anyone wants to get together for some house fixing drop me a PM. Also let us know what it takes to get the heater done I'm good for a little bit. Someone get this thing organized and let me in on it.

V-Bottom you'll get through it. We'll keep you in the prayers.


----------



## East Texan

Prayer sent.


----------



## Seeker

Rusty and Reel Time, let me know when you guys get something together on this, keep me in the loop I want to help. 

Hang in there V Bottom Saying a prayer and will help however I can.


----------



## KINGFISHER71

BustinTops said:


> If I offended you or anyone else on here......I'm sorry. But I was talking about internet service. I would think fixing the heater would be more priority than picking at the keyboard all day long. Just my .02. I was raised by a hard @#$, I guess it rubbed off all these years. h: :flag:


 BT, you don't know what a harda$$ is. A real "harda$$" is a Dad who would STILL woop your ***** for the kind of manners you showed here. I'll tell you this much, if MY 25 year old said what you said, he'd be spittin' teeth my friend. What I noticed about you and your "buddy" who mouthed off was your age. You hinted that you are a harda$$. A REAL harda$$ is a guy who props himself aginst the ropes and refuses to go down when life is beatin' the $h*t outta him. Your generation is a bunch of snot-nossed punks who go runnin' back to the tit after you knock up your girlfriend and your Iphone gets turned off. If you were 1/8 a harda$$, you and your buddy would be over there doing anything you could to help V-bottom. The Good Lord is the reason you got food in your belly every night, you'd do well to remember that. Nuff said.... V-bottom, stand by!


----------



## V-Bottom

I would like for u all to calm down. Both the guys did apologize respectfully and I accepted that. If they were capable of removing the threads, I am sure they would. One gentleman, has already offered to get a heater. He was PM'd and was told not to, as I got this thing going..ignitor has melted, always a match now. J-rigged if U will!! Bless all of ya. We have alot ahead of us but the Lord will run the best course.


----------



## garybryan

VBottom, if you recall us 2coolers down take no help for an answer. do you remember a thread a while back about a fellow 2cooler who needed some help, well there are some fine people on here that will go above & beyond to help out a brother who needs help. You have a 2yr old that needs our help & we will do what we can to make that happen ( even if there are a couple of knucleheads that don't believe in faith on here). Let us know what needs to be done so we can help your grandson have a better winter.

As far as the knucleheads are concerned, there are a lot of other web sites you can terrorize if you don't want be part of a loving caring family that takes care of each other. I hope you never find yourselves in need of help because this might come back to bite you in your arse. Go crawl back under the rock you came from under.


----------



## DEG

Hang in there V. It will get better. You didn't ask for help but I believe 2cool help is our Lord answering your prayers. The greatest lesson I've learned from this board is that most 2coolers are well 2COOL.


----------



## BustinTops

KINGFISHER71 said:


> you knock up your girlfriend and your Iphone gets turned off.


haha...........


----------



## Big Willy

I'm in. Let's get it on 2cool style. (For those of you that don't know, that means help a brother out) 

Sounds like Rusty and I have a date soon for a house inspection. You wanna go on a date with me Rusty, lol?


----------



## fishinguy

Have tools will travel


----------



## Triad_Marine

Praying for you V and hoping you get some help for your family and your grand son is defiantely in good hands anyone who cares enough to ask for help to ensure his well being is defiantely a good man ....


----------



## gregtx

I would like to help with a money donation to this house fixin project. with 4 kids under the age of 6, time is pretty limited for me or I would come with whatever tools you needed. 
Keep your head high and know things WILL get better.


----------



## Reel Time

gregtx said:


> I would like to help with a money donation to this house fixin project. with 4 kids under the age of 6, time is pretty limited for me or I would come with whatever tools you needed.
> Keep your head high and know things WILL get better.


Gregtx,
Go to your user Cp, Edit options, and check the box on private messaging.
Trying to send you a PM if you want to be kept in the loop.


----------



## Reel Time

V-Bottom, here is what is going on at this point.

Rusty S and Big Willy will meet with you next week.

Rusty knows some sheetrock guys.
Big Willy can do about any kind of construction.
Woodlandsboy is going to buy you a new heater.
Kingfisher71 does tile and laminate flooring and has a crew to help.
Carryyourbooks, master electrician will help you with your electrical.
Quite a few other 2Coolers have offered to help with labor and costs.

So V-Bottom, just sit back and let 2Coolers do what they do (besides fish).
Sometimes you need a little more help than just encouraging words.
Thank you for allowing us the privilege of serving you.
RT


----------



## V-Bottom

May God Bless you All....U will always be remembered on this special day. Thanks 2 Coolers, and God Bless all who passed on info and those for ur encouraging words. It is so wonderful that their are people out there that DO CARE for others. I hope we can repay U all. Little Matthew says thanx too. He'll be here before the 21st.Thankyou Jesus


----------



## atcfisherman

garybryan said:


> VBottom, if you recall us 2coolers down take no help for an answer. do you remember a thread a while back about a fellow 2cooler who needed some help, well there are some fine people on here that will go above & beyond to help out a brother who needs help. You have a 2yr old that needs our help & we will do what we can to make that happen ( even if there are a couple of knucleheads that don't believe in faith on here). Let us know what needs to be done so we can help your grandson have a better winter.
> 
> As far as the knucleheads are concerned, there are a lot of other web sites you can terrorize if you don't want be part of a loving caring family that takes care of each other. I hope you never find yourselves in need of help because this might come back to bite you in your arse. Go crawl back under the rock you came from under.


Right on spot my fellow 2cooler. I was one of the ones who was seeking help (depression) and opening up to these caring people in this section really has helped me dealing with my depression. I fully understand that I have a long road to travel, but I am headed in the right direction and these fellow 2coolers have helped me in many ways even if it was just seeing the number of responses.

As for the knuckleheads, I have learned and am still learning to treat them like water on a ducks back. One day they will need help and need compassion and will not find it b/c of how they treated others.

IMHO, compassion is the approach that Jesus took with most of his ministry and it is what is missing in the world today. I am thankful that my father & mother were extremely compassionate people and passed that down to me as I have been told all my life that my biggest trait is compassion. However, I think I learned to be compassionate through seeing the grace, mercy & compassion my heavenly father has bestowed upon my life and from that, I can only have compassion for others.

Lastly, like Gary said (garybryan;3102009), let us know how we can help or what we can do and some of us might be able to do something to help, even if it's a little, God can use it to go a long way.


----------



## Titus Bass

KINGFISHER71 said:


> BT, you don't know what a harda$$ is. A real "harda$$" is a Dad who would STILL woop your ***** for the kind of manners you showed here. I'll tell you this much, if MY 25 year old said what you said, he'd be spittin' teeth my friend. What I noticed about you and your "buddy" who mouthed off was your age. You hinted that you are a harda$$. A REAL harda$$ is a guy who props himself aginst the ropes and refuses to go down when life is beatin' the $h*t outta him. Your generation is a bunch of snot-nossed punks who go runnin' back to the tit after you knock up your girlfriend and your Iphone gets turned off. If you were 1/8 a harda$$, you and your buddy would be over there doing anything you could to help V-bottom. The Good Lord is the reason you got food in your belly every night, you'd do well to remember that. Nuff said.... V-bottom, stand by!


X1000

*Hang in there V-bottom.....prayers sent....*


----------



## KINGFISHER71

Reel Time said:


> V-Bottom, here is what is going on at this point.
> 
> Rusty S and Big Willy will meet with you next week.
> 
> Rusty knows some sheetrock guys.
> Big Willy can do about any kind of construction.
> Woodlandsboy is going to buy you a new heater.
> Kingfisher71 does tile and laminate flooring and has a crew to help.
> Carryyourbooks, master electrician will help you with your electrical.
> Quite a few other 2Coolers have offered to help with labor and costs.
> 
> So V-Bottom, just sit back and let 2Coolers do what they do (besides fish).
> Sometimes you need a little more help than just encouraging words.
> Thank you for allowing us the privilege of serving you.
> RT


 RT, KF71 HAS some tile and some laminate. Not a tile setter by any streach!


----------



## sweenyite

I have a like-new Dearborn heater that was in our attic when we bought our house. I don't aim to get rid of it, but you'd be welcome to use it through this winter if you need to.
edit: it's in Sweeny, we could work out a meeting place if you need to borrow a good gas heater.


----------



## saltylady

*This is the first time I have seen this thread first off looks like things are lookin up for you an your family an next I have never seen so many great people helping each other 2coolers are amazing may the good Lord Bless each an everyone of you :texasflag*


----------



## Seeker

Thanks Sweenyite for offering. I am going to buy him a new one next week sometime and either have it shipped to his front door or take it down to him and drop it off myself. Mr. V has gone to visit his sister this weekend who is having health issues herself. He can discuss this if he chooses but she needs our prayers as well. I tell you, when the great deceiver has his moments it really knows how to drive it home. Right now Mr. V is being tested, and I can say with Gods help he will overcome. For whatever the reason he is being tested, there will be an overwhelming amount of good come from it. I hope this good can be multiplied many times over.


----------



## sweenyite

woodlandsboy said:


> Thanks Sweenyite for offering. I am going to buy him a new one next week sometime and either have it shipped to his front door or take it down to him and drop it off myself. Mr. V has gone to visit his sister this weekend who is having health issues herself. He can discuss this if he chooses but she needs our prayers as well. I tell you, when the great deceiver has his moments it really knows how to drive it home. Right now Mr. V is being tested, and I can say with Gods help he will overcome. For whatever the reason he is being tested, there will be an overwhelming amount of good come from it. I hope this good can be multiplied many times over.


Okay, but do you think he could use two? The one I have is pretty good sized... I think it has five bricks in it...


----------



## Seeker

Not sure yet. We are going to work these details out next week when he returns. I will include you in the info. swap and we can take it from there.


----------



## sweenyite

thanks...let me know


----------



## grandpa cracker

Apologies have been said and accepted but here is a footnote.
Sometimes having internet service and /or a cellphone is a lifeline for someone. This might be embarrassing for some but I pay my internet service each month and my cellphone bill every two months by picking up aluminum cans and cashing them in.
No one knows the needs of someone unless they hear about it. If not for the internet,
his need for his grand child might not have been met. I don`t care who you are,
sometime in your life you will need something from someone.
Care and compassion is alive and well on 2cool. Have a warm winter.


----------



## Seeker

You do what you have to do firebase. There is nothing wrong with picking up cans and using this money to pay bills. I think it is a great idea. It helps the environment, recycles goods and is a win win for everyone. Simple man, I am all for it.


----------



## Seeker

It reminds me of when I used to spend hours walking the edge of lakes picking up discarded tackle. Being a poor boy I had to find inventive ways of finding fish baits and the banks of lakes are loaded with them. I had other ways of doing it as well. lol When I was desperate I would tie rope underwater between my aunts boat house and the guys boathouse next door. When the rich dudes from Dallas came trolling by they would always hang up good lures in the rope all of the time and break them off. At the end of the day I would swim out and untie the rope and almost always scored a couple of new baits. They never figured it out lol and presto, I never paid for fishing tackle hardly ever then. Now, I know this was wrong and asked for forgivness, but when I used these lures to catch the fish that me and my family lived on I did what I had to do. Not proud of it, I survived, and now I give back to the sport 10X every chance I get. It is amazing what a man will do when he is hungry and those times were tough. Lord will I never have to go through them again but you never know, we are all just a phone call away from our worlds being turned upside down.


----------



## Tucsonred

Oh my goodness, when I sent that PM yesterday eve I had not seen this thread. You know you and your family are in my prayers for sure!! God bless you and yours!


----------



## Back Bay boy

I have a little money to donate not alot but anything helps.


----------



## V-Bottom

I'm Baack..Took my other sister up there to assist in care giving. Now she has CHF along w/ the COPD and 02... 24/7. Says shes ready tho, needs to last 1 more yr. she says!! Good trip, not in vain. Only to come back and have my step-daughter involved in a hit and run Fri. evening near H59. Tore the right front end off her Cobalt. We were 15 minutes away from my sisters North of Weatherford..Shes OK. 4 witnesses and an LP. Now, crazy things have been said..Vehicle is registered in Katy, she wants to file charges...but on WHO....?? Can't get a rental car, not 25 y/o. She can serve in the Army for 4 yrs.now, vote, graduate from college in 5 weeks but can't get a rental car cause of her age. Any LEO's out there heard of this mess? Dude stopped at a store and came out w/ a brown bag w/ what appeared to be 2 BLUE containers!! This is so new, I don't know this persons name or flavor as yet. Thought about getting this store to pull the security tape and see if the officers can ID WHO it was that came in, what this guy looked like, and PROVE who was the driver. Right now, "who is she going to file on? What if the registered owner says he doesn't know anything about it?? Anyway....Guess I will see someone tomorrow here at the house. Ya'll call me tonight if U get this thread. Ed


----------



## Seeker

Well V-Bottom, it looks like the great deceiver is throwing you another curve ball. Life is full of them. I wished I could help out but this is out of my league. Prayers up again, you can never have enough.


----------



## V-Bottom

I want to take this time to thank the men that came over today and assessed the damage. All I can think of is what I told my step-daughter, Jamie, when they left. "God does work in mysterious ways for sure". May the Good Lord above thank them and all the others that have assisted us in this matter. Work will begin soon and it is a BLESSING to have such a load off my/our families, shoulders. Thanks to all. The family is just floored by 2 cools help. GOD BLESS 2 COOL and it's COOLERS........little Matthew says thanks also.


----------



## Reel Time

V-Bottom said:


> I want to take this time to thank the men that came over today and assessed the damage. All I can think of is what I told my step-daughter, Jamie, when they left. "God does work in mysterious ways for sure". May the Good Lord above thank them and all the others that have assisted us in this matter. Work will begin soon and it is a BLESSING to have such a load off my/our families, shoulders. Thanks to all. The family is just floored by 2 cools help. GOD BLESS 2 COOL and it's COOLERS........little Matthew says thanks also.


Well V-Bottom, looks like a plan is in the works. *God Bless You* and your family.
RT


----------



## sweenyite

So, do you need a dearborn heater?


----------



## bassmaster2004

Hey guys if you need any help just let me know I have alot of knowledge in construction and welding. I am willing to do whatever it takes to help this family christians loving Christians with God in the center of our lifes.


----------



## 24Buds

wow is all I can say. What a bunch of great people. I'll keep checking this and I would like to try and help out with labor if I can. You 2coolers amaze me! What a great group of people.


----------



## Reel Time

Here is a link to the new "construction" thread on TTMB. 
2Coolers, there is a lot of work to be done in a short time.
This family is in true and dire need of some assistance.
Big Willy has set up a paypal account for donations. 
2Coolers, thank you in advance for your help with materials, labor, and donations. This is the essence and the spirit of what 2Cool is about.
RT

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=310539


----------

